
Doctors find neurological damage to Americans who served in Cuba - tortilla
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/doctors-find-neurological-damage-to-americans-who-served-in-cuba/2018/02/14/83c639a2-11de-11e8-9065-e55346f6de81_story.html?utm_term=.ba13e70d19b6
======
scroot
This story keeps getting weirder

